# New 1332, small blob of something w/nail sticking out inside the auger housing



## huoyjii (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi All,

New to this forum, found it while researching snow blower recently and find this forum full of information and very helpful people! Our family just moved to New England and we have a long (130'), sloped/somewhat steep and paved driveway. In addition, I also need to snow blow a path on grass and some gravel area. Hence, I decided on the HSS1332ATD primarily for the larger engine (vs the 928) and on-the-fly auger height adjustment (paved vs grass/gravel). This will be my first snow blower and never imagined that I will spent that much.

Just took delivery of the 1332 today and what a beauty! I can't wait for some snow...

While I get familiarize with the machine and controls, I came across this blob of something (probably debris) with a nail sticking out inside and under the auger housing. I try to pull the nail out and failed. Should I be concerned with this since the nail/debris may get scrape off once I start using the snow blower and that area will rust quicker or something? Apologize in advance if I am making this a big deal as I have zero experience with a snow blower.

Thank you!


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

That looks like whoever was welding the impeller housing to the bucket hit the bucket and it never got ground off.

Thats less than ideal.


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

That should not have got by quality control. I would call the dealer and see what they suggest. My bet is they swap out the machine.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

lol, that’s pretty funny. Nothing to worry about Though.

It’s a bit unsightly but that’s about it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, for what you paid for that thing I would ask if you can exchange it. Definitely looks like welding wire.

Maybe you guys can strike up a deal for a partial refund as well.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

wow! take it back! that nail has Honda paint on it . not cool.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow, Really bad quality control. That's a blob of weld. For the money you paid for this machine, I would demand a new one. Don't let them grind it off and touch up with paint. I wouldn't even let them replace the auger housing. Their sloppy screw up. Get a brand new 1332.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

dont pull that out......yer tire will go flat !!


----------



## gormleyflyer2002 (Nov 5, 2017)

What the heck is that - bring your kid to work day down at the old Honda blower shop. Yeh, either leave it and get some cash back or new blower. no way would i want a dealer grind and repaint


----------



## SKT_33 (Sep 6, 2017)

I agree with what everyone has mentioned. Either have them replace it with a new one or get sone money back for this. Personally I would just have them replace it with a new one for the amount of money you spent as this should never had passed quality control. Thats unacceptable.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

gormleyflyer2002 said:


> What the heck is that - bring your kid to work day down at the old Honda blower shop. Yeh, either leave it and get some cash back or new blower. no way would i want a dealer grind and repaint


No sir, that is the New for 2018 optional wooden auger housing. I have that on mine but I drove all the loose nails back in. :smile_big:


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

That would not be acceptable to me on a $350 Honda push mower, much less a top of the line snowblower.
Maybe this should be [email protected]'s new avatar:


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Funny . . . probably does not impact the use of the machine, but not something you'd expect from Honda. See how it plays out with the dealer.


----------



## huoyjii (Jan 10, 2018)

Thank you all for the replies and suggestions. Some are outright funny... I will see what the dealer say


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

I would speak with dealer to get some sort of refund. Leave it there if it's not hitting the auger as it is turning. Will NOT affect operation of machine, cutting or grinding it off and paint touch up will work to remove it.....
But that will probably be where your machine starts rusting first in years to come, due to damaging the original paint surface. Just my honest thoughts from an old welder / fabricator.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

Whats with all the Honda bashing on this Forum? I have seen some downright ugly and inappropriate responses. 
Very disappointing but not surprising unfortunately.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I may not have the typical driveway as most people who use a snowblower, but after so many hours of use, you'll have enough shiny metal showing in places in the auger housing, impeller housing and the chute that this one spot will be nothing to worry about. Another day in the use of a snow blower.

Now, if you don't use one very often, or you're not processing much, then maybe you can keep your bucket all OEM coated.

If the solution your dealer gives you is for them to grind and touch-up, I wouldn't worry about it. I would think they'd try to make it up to you somehow...some money back, store credit...trip to the Caribbean, etc. :smile2:


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

It's a OnStar antenna,not a nail,just kidding.I defiantly take it back or strike some sort of deal for a break in the cost of those things ,poor quality for sure.I don't know who is performing quality control checks on those machines,I just purchased the HSS928 and there where holes all around the impeller housing where they didn't weld. 
When you pay that kind of money ,you expect better quality than that. 



orangputeh said:


> wow! take it back! that nail has Honda paint on it . not cool.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

We haven't heard back from Robert on this yet, have we?



missileman said:


> ...I just purchased the HSS928 and there where holes all around the impeller housing where they didn't weld.


----------



## nafterclifen (Oct 14, 2015)

rosco61 said:


> Whats with all the Honda bashing on this Forum? I have seen some downright ugly and inappropriate responses.
> Very disappointing but not surprising unfortunately.


It's my opinion that Honda snowblowers are regarded as the gold standard. They are high quality and high dollar. With that said, there is and should be a high expectation from owners when they purchase a brand new Honda snowblower. However, mistakes do happen as nobody is perfect. And so I don't think it is unreasonable to ask (note - I did not say demand) or inquire about any noticeable or perceived issue, imperfection, etc - either small or large.

Another perspective is that the HSS models, although more feature rich, seem to have issues too. Issues that the HS models did not (e.g. clogging). This is hard pill for someone to swallow if they upgraded from an HS to an HSS.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

I was in contact with my Local Honda Rep.I sent him photos and he sent them to Honda Canada Power Equipment,he replied back and they told him there was no problem and it would not affect the performance of my blower.
I purchased a sealing compound and filled the holes so water and salt deposits would not get into where the the chute motors and electrical connectors were and sprayed it with a corrosion preventive spray that the Honda dealer told me to use.
Still I am concerned this type of issue should not have gone through the quality control inspection station.Poor Quality and it doesn't help Honda Customer Satisfaction. 



jrom said:


> We haven't heard back from Robert on this yet, have we?


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

nafterclifen said:


> It's my opinion that Honda snowblowers are regarded as the gold standard. They are high quality and high dollar. With that said, there is and should be a high expectation from owners when they purchase a brand new Honda snowblower. However, mistakes do happen as nobody is perfect. And so I don't think it is unreasonable to ask (note - I did not say demand) or inquire about any noticeable or perceived issue, imperfection, etc - either small or large.
> 
> Another perspective is that the HSS models, although more feature rich, seem to have issues too. Issues that the HS models did not (e.g. clogging). This is hard pill for someone to swallow if they upgraded from an HS to an HSS.


 Those are all valid points but this does not excuse poor manners.


----------



## rosco61 (Dec 8, 2014)

Missleman,
I have a 1332 as well. And if that was on the side of my housing it would be going back to have a new bucket installed or a new machine dropped off at my house. 
I believe my dealer would also honor such a request.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hey Huoyjii, hopefully the dealer takes care of that and it all works out for you. Keep us posted. In any event wish you lots of luck with your new Honda! And welcome to the SBF.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

have them replace the bucket or refund you. COMPLETELY UNACCEPTABLE FOR A $3500 MACHINE


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

missileman said:


> I was in contact with my Local Honda Rep.I sent him photos and he sent to Honda Canada Power Equipment,he replied back and they told him there was no problem and it would not affect the performance of my blower


It would have been nice for us following along and/or replying to your posts in the other thread what the outcome was with an update instead of reading about it in this thread.:icon-shrug:


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

While I'm sure that it doesn't effect anything, blowing-wise, I am surprised that they would sell it at full price.


Over the years I've bought canoes that had a "blem" and the price was discounted accordingly.


----------



## huoyjii (Jan 10, 2018)

vmax29 said:


> Hey Huoyjii, hopefully the dealer takes care of that and it all works out for you. Keep us posted. In any event wish you lots of luck with your new Honda! And welcome to the SBF.


Thanks vmax29. I called the dealership today but my salesperson and manager happened to be out today. Will call him again tomorrow and update this thread. While using it for the first time today, I also found that my double-articulating chute would not close to the maximum allowed, only about 90 degrees. I am sure that can be fix too.

As for using it for the very 1st time today, loved it. Still have to get use to it as it is big and not the most mobile (sharper turn) with the track. I also found my bucket tipping down when I am going down the slope. I am sure I will learn this machine and get more efficient with it over time.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

missileman said:


> It's a OnStar antenna,not a nail,just kidding.I defiantly take it back or strike some sort of deal for a break in the cost of those things ,poor quality for sure.I don't know who is performing quality control checks on those machines,I just purchased the HSS928 and there where holes all around the impeller housing where they didn't weld.
> When you pay that kind of money ,you expect better quality than that.


exactly. if everything else is ok i would try to get a service out of the dealer or something. if they don't agree with then it's time to email corporate offices with pics.


----------

